# Pectin?



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Can someone please tell me the Portuguese word for Pectin?

I'm sure my Intermarche must sell it but I'm blowed if I can find it on the shelves...... so assume it't got a different name here!


----------



## Centralbound (Aug 16, 2013)

Pectina.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Centralbound said:


> Pectina.


Hmmmmm. I'd have thought I'd have seen that. I'll check again.

Thanks, obrigado & asante sana etc


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Our Intermarche sell it


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Just a further thing with Intermarche they are franchises and some are prepared to order things they might not stock, like pectin.
New potatoes (jersey royaltype) are available 12/12 in Portugal from Vitacress we buy from one Intermarche who does stock them but not local asked local to order a 5 Kg every 3 weeks no problem


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Aldi have jam sugar TM. Our Ccontinente have pectin


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Your lucky Leira's the furthest north Aldi


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I'll make it my mission to track dome down today! 

Thanks folks!


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Oh but we sooooooo need a good supermarket in Figueiro Dos Vinhos because the ones we have are as much use as a chocolate teapot!

I tried all 3 here & none have pectin or jam sugar & past experience has taught me the local Intermarche have no interest whatsoever in ordering anything different.

So I'll take the easy way out & order online!


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

canoeman said:


> Your lucky Leira's the furthest north Aldi


Hear, hear. I do wish we had one in Central PT. Coimbra would be good thanks! 

Aldi, are you listening?!


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Even better, let's see Tesco or even Pick N Pay opening a few branches here! 

They'd knock Intermarche into a cocked hat!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

travelling-man said:


> Oh but we sooooooo need a good supermarket in Figueiro Dos Vinhos because the ones we have are as much use as a chocolate teapot!
> 
> I tried all 3 here & none have pectin or jam sugar & past experience has taught me the local Intermarche have no interest whatsoever in ordering anything different.
> 
> So I'll take the easy way out & order online!


Chemist's a good fallback


----------

